# Hello from SE Louisiana



## alblancher (Mar 17, 2009)

You know we kind of think we know how to cook down here and to be a bit arrogant I've been Qing and smoking for over 30 years.  BUT, I did a brisket the way Dutch and the group described in the stickey and I have been humbled.  The best brisket I have ever eaten. So thanks guys for the education.

I just built a 6 x 6 smokehouse and I have 4 hams salt curing to go in it in a couple of weeks.  I don't want to waste the smoke so I'll probably have to fix up a couple of pounds of Polish sausage and maybe a pork loin at the same time.  Besides,  PineyWoods was nice enough to invite me to the North Florida get together and I figure if the sausage is edible I can bring it with me. 

Thanks again guys, looking forward to sharing with youall down the road. 

P.S.  We don't have to list favorite hobbies or most liked movies in the introduction do we?


----------



## grothe (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Al...glad ta have ya here!!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome alblancher, hope you love this site as much as I do.
Isn't it nice that no matter how long you have been doing any number of things there is no such thing as not being able to learn or discover something new?
I worked in the restaurant industry for around 15 years and only a few years ago learned that brining a piece of meat (especially poultry) turns it from something good or delicious into something melt in your mouth magnanimous! 
Glad you decided to join the site, can't wait to see some Qview.
Any chance of posting pics of your smokehouse?  I would love to build one, but that is a little more down the road.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 17, 2009)

Any chance of posting pics of your smokehouse? I would love to build one, but that is a little more down the road.
What he said!! would love to see pictures. I to have it inmy plans to build a smoke house


----------



## jdt (Mar 17, 2009)

welcome to the SMF


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the family


----------



## fired up (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## alblancher (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the generous replies,

I think I need to get a real smoke in the smokehouse first and then I'll post pics.  I did a test fire and it looks like I have good draft and circulation but I'd rather show the smoker with meat in it if you know what I mean.

I just built a 6 x 6 house 3 ft off the ground.  My firebox is offset 4 ft and built 3x3 out of 2 inch thick concrete  I poured the side walls flat on the ground.  I moved the concrete using galvanized pipe rolling on 2x4s and stood them up.  I framed and poured the top tying the sides together.  I am using gas vent pipe to get the smoke from the firebox to the smokehouse. 

I intend to use the smoke house for cold smoking but I figure I could use a propane gas stove to bring the temp up when hof smoking.

Al


----------



## fire it up (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like you did a great job constructing your smokehouse.
I'm still what you would consider a "noob" to the art of smoking but is it ok to use a smokehouse for cold AND hot smoking?  I have heard of the stories of past family members smoking but they mostly did fish and such and only cold smoked in the smokehouse they built.  Eventually I would like to build one but was wondering whether they are best used only for cold smoking.
Different fish (especially salmon) and cheese I know are cold smoked but what would be the other advantages of cold smoking?
I was thinking (just a thought) get a boneless ribeye, cold smoke it, slightly freeze it and then slice it thin on a slicer.  I'm 45 mins from Philly and at Pats and Genos that is the way they slice the meat (not smoked though) but was wondering how great a smoked cheesesteak would taste.  Phenomanel I'm betting.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello Fire it Up

I'm still have a long way to go before I recommend how to do this to anyone.  I do know that I have to use Cure #2 with the nitrates in/on any meats I cold smoke.  I have seen a cold smoked pork tenderloin recipe that didn't use nitrate but it smoked for only 6 or 8 hours then it was brought up to temperature in an oven.  Maybe you could do your ribeyes like that.

We'll see about the additional heat.  Maybe I should shoot the pictures of the smokehouse before I start the fires? 

Al


----------



## vtanker (Mar 17, 2009)

WELCOME!! Look forward to leanring from you. Dont forget the Qviews (pictures and details)


----------



## carpetride (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. I think your introduction was just fine. We do like to share, smokes, Q View, good times, and some joking too. It's all good my friend.
Laisser les bons temps rouler- Let the good times roll!


----------



## seenred (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Glad you joined us.  Congrats on the smokehouse build, can't wait to hear (and see) how it works.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome from Cenla.  Getting ready to head to the Que'n on the Red Festival in Alexandria.  Blues Traveler playing tonight.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 23, 2009)

No, just favorite songs.  "Struttin with some barbeque"

Welcome aboard!


----------



## alblancher (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome

Favorite song would have to be by Leonard Skynard.



The highly revered local sportscaster  Buddy D once interviewed a new first round draft choice.


Welcome to de Saints,

I understand that you have a unusual hobby,  you jump outa airplanes?

No, no Buddy,  I've never jumped outa a airplane in my entire life.

Well,, well  I   I   I don't know what to say,  it says right here that you jump out airplanes?

No,  Buddy I never jumped outa an airplane!

Well then uh, uh let me ask you dis?  

If you did jump outa airplanes how would that make you a better ofensive lineman???


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard from BR.  Piney great guy and great camp.  YOu will enjoy it.


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 25, 2009)

_*Welcome to the board from another new guy!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*_


----------

